# WAGO stößt Überwachungskamera an



## Ampel03 (9 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Haus mit einer WAGO 880 automatisiert. Nun möchte ich eine LAN oder WLAN Überwachungskamera installieren. Die Kamera wird über unser Netzwerk Zugriff auf das NAS haben und dort Bilder und/oder Filme ablegen können. Jedoch soll sie nicht ständig filmen, sondern nur auf Anforderung bzw. auf ein digitales Signal aus der WAGO heraus.

Zum Beispiel, wird die Türklingel gedrückt, soll entsprechend ein Bild gemacht und übertragen werden.

Hat das schon mal jemand realisiert? Gibt es solche Kameras, die auf Anforderung Bilder macht? Die Kamera sollte natürlich zu teuer sein 


Ampel


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2014)

Ich hab hier eine billige Foscam 8904W (75€) mit integrierter Bewegungserkennung.
Beim Erkennen einer Bewegung legt sie Bilder  auf dem NAS ab und verschickt eine Mail mit 5 Bildern im Abstand von 1s.
Als Gartentür-Überwachung reicht mir das allemal.
Wenn du eine Kamera mit Digital-IO suchst, dann wirst du bei z.B. Axis http://www.axis.com/de/products/video/about_networkvideo/triggers.htm fündig.
Das ist allerdings eine andere Preisklasse

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wu Fu (10 September 2014)

Wir haben das in der Firma mit Mobotix gelöst.
http://www.mobotix.com/ger_DE/
Im  Aufnahmebereich, kann man z.B. Felder definieren die in einer  bestimmten Reihenfolge durchlauf werden müssen um die Aufnahme zu  starten. Oder über Digital-Eingänge eines Zusatzmoduls.
Die Bilder oder Aufnahmen werden dann auf einem Netzlaufwerk abgelegt.

Allerdings dürfte die Kamera im oberen Preisbereich liegen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Kahn (10 September 2014)

Hallo,

du kannst die freie Software PatControl dafür verwenden,die loggt dann die Bilder die über die KameraTriggerung ausgelöst werden
Außerdem enthält die Software eine Bildverarbeitung/Auswertung für Industrielle Steuerungen.

http://www.flexxvision.de/


Grüße und Viel Erfolg
 K.


----------



## HausSPSler (11 September 2014)

Hallo,
ne Möglichkeit, 
nimm doch einen Raspberry Pi und ne PiCam oder PiCam Noire (wenn du nachts Aufnahmen machen willst)
Wäre auch CODESYS (allerdings V3) programmierbar und könnte natürlich entweder getriggert durch deine 880 Aufnahmen oder eben mit "motion" 
selber wenn was vor die Linse kommt. (musst mal google anschmeissen und nach Raspberry Pi und motion suchen)
Denke HW kosten um die 100€ mit Gehäuse +/- paar Kröten, klar man muss schon bissel basteln ;-)
Grüße


----------



## Ampel03 (28 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten!

Kennt einer von Euch Foren zum Thema IP Kameras? Ich suche speziell Hilfe für eine Everfocus EZN.


Gruß


----------

